# Serotta TG info please?



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

Calling Serotta afficionados...I posted this on Bikes, Frames and Forks with no response so hoping for better luck here. I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on a steel Serotta TG frame & fork for a semi-retro resto project/sunday poser bike. Anyone out there have experience of this frameset and/or can give me an idea of its vintage? Fork has 1" threaded steerer. Mid-90s would be my guess. Any ideas what grouppo it might have been fitted with? Any knowledge of what "colorado concept steel" is?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

This style paint scheme was the most popular at Serotta during the mid-90's. The fitting of the components was left to the dealer/customer as Serotta doesn't offer complete bikes, so any Campy or Shimano setup from that era would be correct.

Colorado Concept is Serottas method of swaged and butted tubing (which is still being used} where the tubes (seat tube in particular) becomes larger as it reaches the bottom bracket.

An e-mail to Serotta with the serial number (found underneath the bottom bracket) may get you the info regarding the exact year on manufacture.

I believe that the equivalent of this bike today would be the CIII.


----------



## bikemoore (Sep 8, 2005)

*I have a TG*

I have been riding a Serotta TG for about 4 years. I bought the frameset as NOS from a shop in Florida on ebay. My paintjob is different (single color--champagne mettalic--very nice), but the frame and fork on mine are identical. I also have a Serotta Atlanta as well as a few other brand bikes to compare.

I use the TG as my "travel bike". In other words, I put it in the car or on top of the car to take with me when I travel and I use it for mid-day rides from work. Have a full Ultegra 9-speed group on it. I really like this bike. It gives a nice lively smooth ride. Its not the stiffest bike around and I would never call it a sprinter. But it does provide all day ride comfort, it climbs well, it tracks straight, and it just has a nice, fun feel to it. The Atlanta handles better as it flexes less around the head tube than the TG, but this may be due to the fact that I have a pretty flexible stem (Deda Murex) on the TG wih a very stiff stem (Control Tech) on the Atlanta. All in all......this is a nice all around road bike for long rides but I wouldn't really call it a racer. But since I don't race.....its perfect for me.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Thanks..*

for the info guys.


----------



## kneepain (Mar 4, 2006)

wow. I have that frame. I just re-equipped it after years of on the shelf. Mine is a 95 edition with the exact same paint job. I have mine Campy equipped. I have run Shimano on it in the past. I have a threadless headset with Carbon Fiber fork. You can do alot with that rig. Ride it well. Mine has over 40k miles on it already and holding strong.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Ta*



kneepain said:


> wow. I have that frame. I just re-equipped it after years of on the shelf. Mine is a 95 edition with the exact same paint job. I have mine Campy equipped. I have run Shimano on it in the past. I have a threadless headset with Carbon Fiber fork. You can do alot with that rig. Ride it well. Mine has over 40k miles on it already and holding strong.


Wow, 40,000 miles? Try doing that with a plastic Giant. All sounds good. Still haven't done the deal, the seller appears torn about parting with it for real.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

i had an Atlanta in the same color scheme. mine was a c3 tubeset in 2000, they went to c4 afterthat . almost pulled the trigger on one on eBay in the correct size. pretty bike


----------

